#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What kind of advertising you hate the most?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

There are so many advertising techniques in the market today,Advertising has changed since then,giving us plenty of formats to test.
But some kind of ads are most disruptive and detrimental for the modern experience.


Guys what kind of ads you hate the most?

----------

